# Asian markets



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Asian markets are one source for raw feeders. 

This store is a chain. Maybe you have one near you. I have one about 20-30 minutes drive away. It's a whole shopping experience, let me tell you. They have everything a raw feeder could want except raw, green tripe, of course. They have other interesting things to look at. I'm just fascinated as I stroll through the store. I always wind up getting at least one little thing for myself while I explore for dog food. Last couple times I got some sea weed salad that is just out of this world, to die for tasty. And healthy. It's sea weed from Taiwan. It was crisp, fresh, sweet and a little tart from vinegar I guess, maybe a little garlic in there too. And it had sesame oil and seeds in it. I tell you, I thought I died and went to heaven. 

Anyhow, do you have one near you?

http://www.99ranch.com/

Here's another one about the same distance away give or take. It also seems to be a chain. 

Hmart.com: Online Shopping for Asian Grocery, Korean Kimchi, Rice Cookers, Appliances & more at everyday low prices.

Anyhow, these types of stores have everything under the sun practically. However, I don't know all their meat is grass fed or organic. So, that's why I'm going to be looking for a local farmer. But for some things, they're great and a good way to get started. There's a ton of variety and good prices I've found.

So, if you are wondering where to find things like duck feet, brain, lungs, different kinds of organ meat, a variety of body parts of all kinds of animals, including alligator, (if you have lots of money) frog legs and fish, an Asian market might be just the right spot for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a 99Ranch a couple of miles away from me and I've gone there twice.......unfortunately I hate going there because although the store is huge you can never find parking! We have a humungous Asia population here and I swear, they are all at that store at the same time!!! LOL!
I only went there to buy Nori (seaweed sushi wrappers) for a special occasion, but now perhaps I'll go and check out the meat!! I know I was fascinated by the live fish, and I did want to buy some seafood while I was there, but the crowd around the butcher/meat dept was 3 people deep so I gave up.......


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a wonderful meat market, but I do go to the big Chinese markets here in Houston. I just got Lola and Dash some big chicken feet. I cut down on the bisquit and give them frozen feet a couple times day. Good for the teeth and I have got to think they are less calories.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Molly...that sucks that it's so crowded. Hmmm, maybe you have to get there when they first open. Yeah, I'm probably going to go today because I'm just about out of duck feet. And the boys LOVE their duck feet. I need to take inventory and see if I need to top off anything else. 


West, that's great that you have those stores close to you. Yeah, those feet are high in glucosomine and chondroiton as I understand it. What are the biscuits you give? Is that something with grain in it?


----------

